# Free and Inexpensive Video Editors



## compupix (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm looking for a free or inexpensive video editor. 
My requirements are: 
* Produce high quality videos
* Add titles
* Add music
* Currently only a single video source is planned (from an EOS 6D)
* Use externally recorded sound (sync & use)

Evaluating each of the reasonably rated free video editors looks like a daunting task:
•	Avidemux v 2.6
•	(Windows Live) Movie Maker v 2012
•	Blender 2.64a (cool interface!)
•	Jahshaka v2.0 
•	Video Edit Master v 2.0 
•	VSDC Free Video Editor v 1.2.1 

If free won't cut it, I'd like to spend less than $100.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd consider Adobe Premier Elements. It can handle the HD video, and its cheap.
Version 11 was just released, there will be lower prices on version 10, but why not spend an extra $10 and get the latest.

http://www.amazon.com/Adobe-65193942-Premiere-Elements-11/dp/B0093FROFM


----------



## jeff92k7 (Nov 5, 2012)

I highly recommend Sony Vegas Movie Studio. That's what I started out on before moving on to Vegas Pro. The studio version is surprisingly powerful for being aimed at home users. It is very easy to use and they offer a fully functional 30 day demo on their website. Try it and see if it will meet your needs. Www.sonycreativesoftware.com


----------



## compupix (Nov 5, 2012)

I just installed the trial for Adobe Premiere Elements 11.
Which Sony Movie Studio would you suggest might suit my needs?
$45 Movie Studio 11
$95 Movie Studio Platinum 12
$124 Movie Studio Platinum 12 Suite

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Pyrenees (Nov 5, 2012)

compupix said:


> I just installed the trial for Adobe Premiere Elements 11.
> Which Sony Movie Studio would you suggest might suit my needs?
> $45 Movie Studio 11
> $95 Movie Studio Platinum 12
> ...



I have only recently purchased Sony Vegas Studio Production Suite 11. I purchased mine for $60 off Ebay. Be aware that version 11 does not support a 64-bit O/S, which will potentially slow things down too much for your liking.

I have only started using it. Nice interface and quite powerful/flexible for a supposedly "home-user" version.

Here is a review that I found: 

http://computershopper.com/software/reviews/sony-vegas-movie-studio-hd-platinum-11-production-suite


----------



## frumrk (Nov 5, 2012)

I also have been using Adobe Premiere Elements for the past 4 or 5 years. My biggest compliant with it is that at times... working with it can be slow. I believe that the latest version is supposed to alleviate that somewhat. It also accepts some nice plugins like the NEAT video reduce noise plugin which really works nice (though $80 by itself). But... I cannot afford Adobe Premiere... If i could catch it for $200 or under I would buy it. But for my needs Elements works great!

I had used Roxio in the past also. I liked it because it was very quick and also it would render very quickly. But I found with the 2011 Pro version it no longer seemed to work right with my Canon t2i files. Perhaps the latest version (NXT) works better. But after spending a lot of time going in circles with their support I won't buy it again. Roxio was good for basic editing... most of the other stuff provided with Roxio are just gimmicks... and not very professional looking... though it may be ok just for family stuff. 

Premiere Elements has a lot more that you can do with it for a entry level editor.. and I definitely recommend it...

I have never used any of the Sony products and can't give a recommendation either way.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ew (Nov 5, 2012)

You can do the Adobe subscription type of thing with Premiere Pro - I think it's somewhere between 20-30$ / month.


----------



## compupix (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the subscription tip. That would also blow my budget.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't do many videos. As such, I just use Windows Movie Maker. (I think this differs to the Live version?). Anyway, its free and should do all that you want.


----------



## leolol (Nov 5, 2012)

Lightworks! Its free, and i think it supports the canon footage. (the bought version costs i think 60 dollars a year and has far mor codecs)


----------



## compupix (Nov 5, 2012)

It looks like the free version of Lightworks does NOT support H.264. Which I think is what I'm going to need. (Correct me if I'm wrong.)
http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=184
The paid version is $60 / year which is more than what I want to spend right now.


----------



## hyles (Nov 5, 2012)

AVS VideoEditor is quite good... and give you access to a lot of usefull othere prgrammes.
DIEGO


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 5, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_editing_software


----------



## DB (Nov 5, 2012)

@ compupix I use Adobe Creative Suite CS6 and it will do everything that you need to do, providing you have the necessary hardware, but it is not cheap, unless you are a student (or a member of your household or family is), then you can get Adobe Production Premium CS6 for less than a couple of hundred bucks. 

Check out this website www.software4tudents.com there must be an equivalent in your part of the world.

The same company that I buy my software from, also list this really inexpensive video-editing software (for PC only not MAC) called trakAxPC. It might be worth looking at if you cannot find a way to buy a discounted Adobe suite.
http://www.software4students.co.uk/products/trakaxpc-video-editing-software


----------



## jeff92k7 (Nov 7, 2012)

compupix said:


> I just installed the trial for Adobe Premiere Elements 11.
> Which Sony Movie Studio would you suggest might suit my needs?
> $45 Movie Studio 11
> $95 Movie Studio Platinum 12
> ...



Everyone's needs are different, but from what you listed in your first post, it sounds like any of the versions would work. I haven't kept up with the specific versions of Vegas Movie Studio recently. but you may want to look into the 64 bit vs 32 bit thing that Pyrenees mentioned. What I would suggest is just download the trial version from Sony and see if you like it. You may find that you don't like it, or you may find that it's a lot easier to use than other programs. Only once you know that it works for you should you start narrowing down your choice between versions.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 13, 2012)

Cinelerra...for Linux. Powerful, open source...fairly steep learning curve, but sounds like it might work for you?

http://cinelerra.org/

Another link:

http://www.heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php

From wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinelerra

(read the wiki for the reference to two different versions)

I'm currently using FCPX on a macbookpro....and that is only $300, if you have a decent mac, I'd recommend this as an option, works great.

That being said, I like to tinker, I appreciate open source and I love linux, so in the near future I'll be building up a hefty box to run cinelerra on...as well as other Linux AV tools...but do give it a look.

cayenne


----------



## emag (Nov 13, 2012)

Not the first time I've seen Vegas recommended, I may have to try it out. I'm interested in rendering timelapses in HD in addition to video editing, I'm not happy with what I get from my older version of Pinnacle Studio. I've read that the newest version of Pinnacle Studio is quite a disappointment.


----------

